# UVRC bird dog challenge



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

This is really short notice I know but alot of teams that seemed interested in running this Saturday are not signing up so we have alot of open slots available. This is a two man two dog team event that is open to all breeds[ labs cleaned house last time ] you have 20 minutes to hunt a field planted with 6 chuckar. Fastest time, least shots, best dog work wins.Prize money depending on # of entries up to $500 for first place team.For sign up or details go to the UVRC website www.utahretrievers.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a pointing dog and a flushing dog category or is every one just lumped together?

No wonder the labs cleaned up, nobody had to shoot a bird, the dogs probably caught every one of them. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Is there a pointing dog and a flushing dog category or is every one just lumped together?
> 
> No wonder the labs cleaned up, nobody had to shoot a bird, the dogs probably caught every one of them. :?


Excuses are for LOSERS!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

All toghther as we dont have enough teams for two payouts  And some teams brought one pointing and one flushing dog. No birds were caught.


----------

